
Angry Republicans 2012 - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/04/13/angryRepublicans2012.html
======
Chocobean
WOAH you just suggested a Palin-target style game, except instead of a map,
you use images of people. Too soon, my friend.

A funnier idea might be an app to throw elephants at donkeys in their straw
houses, and another app to throw donkeys at elephants in their glass houses.

